
Meat the top cause of global warming? - kkim
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/29/business/media/29adco.html?ex=1346040000&en=afd55f3af97a69be&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
ivankirigin
Look for someone with a cause other than helping the environment when they say
"X is a big cause of hurting the environment".

For the practical minded, the best thing you can do to help the environment is
to move to a place where you don't need much AC or much heating, but the
latter matters more. Good Insulation do much more than almost anything else to
decrease your footprint, but it isn't sexy and you can't show it off to the
Jones next door.

I look forward to hearing what Woz has to say, now that he's on his quest for
efficient homes.

